# vista 64bit ultimate (Defragging wont complete?)



## twicksisted (Apr 16, 2008)

I go to defrag in vista 64bit ultimate... it does it thing... then i come back an hour or so later and its the first defrag screen again with "filesystem needs defragging to improve performance" as if I hadnt started it yet?

any ideas or is the defragger in vista just crap?


----------



## AphexDreamer (Apr 16, 2008)

Google for some free 3rd party Defragmenters, there are pleanty.


----------



## Stearic (Apr 16, 2008)

Google for 'fully automatic defragmenter'.
With a third party automatic defragmenter - you get the best of everything- a good GUI, comprehensive control over defrag modes ( including VSS compatible defrag) and volume selection, and intelligent automatic defrag. Automatic defrag is more effective and time efficient than the old scheduled defrag because it's not a resource hog and requires no user supervision. Vista botched it up, but the third party ones do a great job.


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 16, 2008)

im trying out "Defraggler"... its new beta version has 64bit OS support... so hopefully it wont screw my pc up


----------



## Snake05 (Apr 16, 2008)

I had the same problem with the Vista defragger the other night.  Let me know how this one turns out, as I need to defrag before my LAN in 2 days!


----------



## mullered07 (Apr 16, 2008)

cheers to the op as im now using defraggler, seems ok although not any advanced options for defragging, anyone know if the latest o+o defrag works on vista x64?


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 16, 2008)

Snake05 said:


> I had the same problem with the Vista defragger the other night.  Let me know how this one turns out, as I need to defrag before my LAN in 2 days!



seems to be working fine... still busy degragging thoough as i have 20gigs of fragmented files! 

http://www.defraggler.com/download (thats the link to the beta 64bit version im using)


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 16, 2008)

you can try this... http://www.diskeepereurope.com/


----------



## Ripper3 (Apr 16, 2008)

XP does that to me as well sometimes. It tells me I should defrag, and I have to click Defrag again, before it actually starts it. For some reason, even if you've JUST clicked Analyze, it does it again, before defragging.
Vista has an automated defragger, it's part of what takes up so many resources, but it runs when you're idling, at least, I read that a while back, might not do that any more by default.


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 16, 2008)

I use Power Defrag GUI without any problems on my system.  Heres a link if interested: http://power-defragmenter-gui.en.softonic.com/


----------



## panchoman (Apr 16, 2008)

use defraggler (defraggler.com). it's by far the best defragging program i've used.


----------



## Skrabrug (Apr 17, 2008)

Tune-Up utilities 2008 has a defrager


----------



## Deleted member 38767 (Apr 17, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> cheers to the op as im now using defraggler, seems ok although not any advanced options for defragging, anyone know if the latest o+o defrag works on vista x64?



It works. I'm using it now.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 17, 2008)

mullered07 said:


> cheers to the op as im now using defraggler, seems ok although not any advanced options for defragging, anyone know if the latest o+o defrag works on vista x64?


Yes it does. O&O is what I use.


----------



## tzitzibp (Apr 17, 2008)

I was wondering if I would have the same issue with windows defrag program so... 
i defragged all 3 drives overnight, using windows defrag with no problems.

However I use Tune-Up utilities 2008 defrag...


----------



## Error 404 (Apr 17, 2008)

Does Vista even _have_ a defragging GUI? It may be because I'm not in an Admin account when I do, but whenever I click the Defragment Hard Drive option and start it, all it does is show the "working" cursor, and says "Windows is defragmenting your hard drive." It doesn't even say how much it has done! Is this normal? (If so, then MS screwed up badly).


----------



## kenkickr (Apr 17, 2008)

No it does not have a GUI.  stupid mistake by M$ for not including it but lets face it Vista is a whole lot of stupid from M$.


----------

